# can't believe it!



## parotet (24 Nov 2014)

Oh my... I have no words for this:

http://simonsaquascapeblog.tumblr.com/post/103266338590/design-aquarium-within-toilet-tanks-this

Jordi


----------



## The_Iceman (24 Nov 2014)

Oh my god...
Unbelievable!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (24 Nov 2014)

Disturbing but you have to admit the convenience of a 50% water change every time you use it.


----------



## Edvet (24 Nov 2014)

So that's where all those goldfish went.....................


----------



## parotet (24 Nov 2014)

Edvet said:


> So that's where all those goldfish went.....................


Not a bad end if you have spent all your life seing what these fish see from there


----------



## drodgers (24 Nov 2014)

muh hahaha .........


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Nov 2014)

It has a double tank, the aquarium does not refill every time you flush


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Nov 2014)

The fish always get a nice view...NOT...every time someone uses the toilet.


----------



## kirk (25 Nov 2014)

Well if there is such thing as reincarnation, I'm coming back ass a fish in one of those tanks in the playboy mansion.butt I suppose you would only see people walk in then lift the lid anyway. Flush then leave.   wc.


----------

